# First timer - Products & tips



## Amos91 (Jan 9, 2014)

Evening all -

After giving my car a detail by hand last weekend and noticing the swirls in the sun I think it may be time to give it a machine polish. (Its a Clio 182 in Black Gold)

After reading the various guides I am leaning toward getting a Das-6 Pro.

I'm also think of getting this:










Plus maybe some white hex pads including spot pads for all.

What are your thoughts on this selection?

I also currently have Tripple and Rejuvenate already in my possession. Are these worth using?

Cheers!


----------



## tech (Aug 30, 2013)

I'd recommend the Meguiars Microfibre System


----------



## tech (Aug 30, 2013)

I use it with the DAS-6 PRO and have experienced some very good results


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Two really nice polishes there mate, have you considered a white hex for the 106? 

Tripple and Rejuvenate are stunning products by the way


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

tech said:


> I'd recommend the Meguiars Microfibre System


Would not be inclined to use this on a Clio unless as a very last resort, very heavy correction abilities with this system. The Menz twins should sort this paint out with the right pads


----------



## Amos91 (Jan 9, 2014)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Two really nice polishes there mate, have you considered a white hex for the 106?
> 
> Tripple and Rejuvenate are stunning products by the way


Cheers all -

Yep I've added a white hex to the basket. Also spot pads for all versions with a smaller backing pad. Hopefully they it will be good for an amateur correction.

Was thinking:

Black pad - Rejuvenate
White pad - M106
Green pad -M203

Having watched the Junkman videos and read the written guides on here I'm fairly confident on the theory side. Need to order and get practising!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I would have gone for Megs 105 and 205 personally, it's what i went with and since i have a practice panel have been merrily scouring it then machining it to get the practice in, as per Junkman's excellent video. I will add the following, make sure you practice well and start off with the least abrasive polish first and take your time, it is all too easy to cause yourself a problem by going too aggresive to start with.


----------



## Amos91 (Jan 9, 2014)

muzzer42 said:


> I would have gone for Megs 105 and 205 personally, it's what i went with and since i have a practice panel have been merrily scouring it then machining it to get the practice in, as per Junkman's excellent video. I will add the following, make sure you practice well and start off with the least abrasive polish first and take your time, it is all too easy to cause yourself a problem by going too aggresive to start with.


What would be the difference in those Meg polishes?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Amos91 said:


> What would be the difference in those Meg polishes?


The megs are smat abrasive technology, Merzerna will be easier to handle for a first time user, the package you have is good already :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Rejuvenate has a slight cut to it, if you want to use Rejuvenate a blue pad will be best, but really you do not to use Rejuvenate in the process, you can use Rejuvenate after a cleanse session later on maybe in spring time to cleanse your paint and the blue pad will the best for this, or you can refine further with your black pad in 3 too 6 months time with final finish both will the job well.


----------



## Amos91 (Jan 9, 2014)

Trip tdi said:


> Rejuvenate has a slight cut to it, if you want to use Rejuvenate a blue pad will be best, but really you do not to use Rejuvenate in the process, you can use Rejuvenate after a cleanse session later on maybe in spring time to cleanse your paint and the blue pad will the best for this, or you can refine further with your black pad in 3 too 6 months time with final finish both will the job well.


Excellent, cheers for that. Might have a look at something like Prima Amigo for use later down the line too.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

If u are new to machine polishing and are going down the da route I would highly recommend none of the above.
menzerna this time of year is horrible to use unless u are in a nice warm garage.
105 & 205 will be for later when u have got the hang of the da.
what u need is meguiars ultimate compound only.
and orange,white and black hex pads.
This one polish is all u will need to remove those swirls and bring loads of gloss to your clio.
keep it simple for now by using just the one product that will do as good a job as the combos above.
it stupidly easy to use and will give u the results u want with the least hassle


----------



## Lucas128 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi would prefer FG400 and SF4000 from menzerna instead PF2500.
Best regards!


----------



## waxyclean (Sep 15, 2013)

Happy to provide you with these products at a good price... www.waxyclean.co.uk


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

With some advise on here and from Tim at CYC i bought the following on Monday

Das-6 PRO
Orange CG hex pad
White CG hex pad
Megs Ultimate compound
Megs 205

With the group buy on the Pro it came in at £140 odd quid delivered


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

Waxyclean said:


> Happy to provide you with these products at a good price... www.waxyclean.co.uk


Out of interest what price are you offering your DAS 6 PRO for ??


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

kevoque said:


> Out of interest what price are you offering your DAS 6 PRO for ??


£139.95 on their website


----------

